# Günstiges Notebook zum Streamen+Internet gesucht (bis 500 €)



## GTStar (26. April 2015)

*Günstiges Notebook zum Streamen+Internet gesucht (bis 500 €)*

Wie in diesem Thread beschrieben http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/k...tpc-multimedia-pc-peripherie-bis-1-000-a.html suche ich ein günstiges Notebook/Netbook/Tablet. Ich bin leider in dem Gebiet nicht auf dem Laufenden, weiß auch nicht, wo z.B. die genauen Unterschiede zwischen Notebook und Netbook sind und was am Ende am besten für mein Vorhaben passen würde.

*Es soll folgende Funktionen erfüllen:*
- Zugriff auf das Home-Netzwerk per WLAN als mobiler Bildschirm, u.a. für 
 * Video-/Musik-Streaming vom NAS/HTPC
 * Video-Streaming per Amazon Fire TV Stick
 * Möglichst auch (live) TV-Streaming (was braucht man da ggf. noch als Voraussetzung?)
 * Internet/Mail
 * Office (Excel)
- Eine SSD wäre ganz nett, SSHD reicht wohl auch (geht mir nur um den schnellen Start/Zugriff) - preislicher aber wohl eher in einem Tablet zu finden?
- Nicht zu kleiner Bildschirm, aber auch kein Monstrum (15"?)
- Tastatur (was ja eher gegen ein Tablet spricht)
- Kein ausgewiesener Gaming-Rechner - eventuell würde ich SCUMM-VM mal testen - aber muss nicht sein.

*Zu den Fragen:*
*Budget:* ca. 300 €!? Ich habe da aber keine wirklichen Anhaltspunkte, was viel und was wenig ist - eventuell auch lieber ein gebrauchtes?
*Anwendungsbereich:* s.o.
*Bildschirmgröße:* ca. 15-17"
*Bildschirmauflösung:* Full-HD
*Glare/Matt:* lieber matt
*Akkulaufzeit: *eher zweitrangig
*Gewicht: *nicht zu schwer
*Besondere Anforderungen:* s.o.


Edit: Titel geändert, da inzwischen Budget angepasst


----------



## GTStar (29. April 2015)

*AW: Günstiges Notebook/Netbook/Tablet zum Streamen+Internet gesucht (+/- 300 €)*

Hmm, hat keiner einen Tipp für mich?


----------



## zay (30. April 2015)

*AW: Günstiges Notebook/Netbook/Tablet zum Streamen+Internet gesucht (+/- 300 €)*

Moin, n mattes FHD Display kriegste nicht für 300 Tacken. Da musst du mal locker mit 200€ mehr rechnen.


----------



## GTStar (2. Mai 2015)

*AW: Günstiges Notebook/Netbook/Tablet zum Streamen+Internet gesucht (+/- 300 €)*

Hmm. Was würde meinen Anforderungen denn einigermaßen gerecht werden und nicht zu teuer sein?

Vielleicht lege ich ja wirklich noch was drauf.


----------



## trigger831 (3. Mai 2015)

*AW: Günstiges Notebook/Netbook/Tablet zum Streamen+Internet gesucht (+/- 300 €)*

Moin. Also für dein Budget sowie Anforderungen sehe ich Neu nur das Lenovo IdeaPad Flex 2 14 grau, Pentium 3558U, 4GB RAM, 128GB SSD, IGP (59433828) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland. Damit reißt du keine Bäume aus und es ist auch nur 14 Zoll. Evtl. schaust du dich da mal bei gebaruchten Geräten oder B-Ware auf z.B. Amazon oder Alternate um.


----------



## GTStar (3. Mai 2015)

*AW: Günstiges Notebook/Netbook/Tablet zum Streamen+Internet gesucht (+/- 300 €)*

Ok, das ist ja schon mal ein guter Ansatzpunkt 

Das sollte prinzipiell aber für FHD-Streams und Amazon Fire TV Stick reichen?

Auf was sollte ich bei B-Ware und gebrauchten Geräten auf jeden Fall achten?


----------



## GTStar (3. Mai 2015)

*AW: Günstiges Notebook/Netbook/Tablet zum Streamen+Internet gesucht (+/- 300 €)*

Ok, FHD macht wohl in der Preislage wirklich keinen Sinn. Wenn ich genau drüber nachdenke, brauche ich das wohl auch nicht zwingend.

Bei Geizhals finde ich noch folgendes:
Medion Akoya E7227, Core i3-4100M, 4GB RAM, 1TB SSHD (MD98743) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Bei Amazon habe ich diese hier gefunden: 
Notebook HP 350, 128GB SSD + 1000GB, 8GB RAM, 39cm: Amazon.de: Computer & ZubehÃ¶r
NOTEBOOK ACER 2509 ~ 128GB SSD ~ 8GB RAM ~ WINDOWS 7: Amazon.de: Computer & ZubehÃ¶r
Acer Aspire E5-571-38NJ 39,6 cm Notebook schwarz: Amazon.de: Computer & ZubehÃ¶r

Ich passe mein Suchprofil nochmal an:
*Budget:* bis 500 €, ggf. auch gebraucht/B-Ware
*Anwendungsbereich:* s.o.
*Bildschirmgröße:* ca. 15-17"
*Bildschirmauflösung:* möglichst hoch, aber FHD muss es nicht sein
*Glare/Matt:* matt, da ich es gerne auch auf dem Balkon nutzen möchte
*Akkulaufzeit: *eher zweitrangig
*Gewicht: *nicht zu schwer
*Besondere Anforderungen:* Schneller Start wäre gut, daher SSD oder SSHD wäre sinnvoll?


----------



## trigger831 (3. Mai 2015)

*AW: Günstiges Notebook/Netbook/Tablet zum Streamen+Internet gesucht (+/- 300 €)*

Das Acer ist schon ganz ok. da kannst du dann noch ne SSD rein nehmen. Würde vll noch das Lenovo ThinkPad Edge E550, Core i5-5200U, 4GB RAM, 500GB HDD (20DF004RGE) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland mal in Augenschein nehmen. Hat leider nur kein BS.


----------



## GTStar (3. Mai 2015)

*AW: Günstiges Notebook/Netbook/Tablet zum Streamen+Internet gesucht (+/- 300 €)*

Kann man da als Laie SSDs einfach ergänzen, ohne irgendwelche Garantieansprüche zu entwerten? Und würde die SSHD nicht reichen? Mir geht es nur um den schnellen Bootvorgang 

Zum Lenovo: Kein BS wäre kein Weltuntergang, gibt es ja günstig auf eBay. Da stört mich allerdings dieser rote Curser-Dot in der Tastatur. Wir hatten auf der Arbeit mal Laptops mit dem Ding... Gibt's die auch ohne?


----------



## trigger831 (3. Mai 2015)

*AW: Günstiges Notebook/Netbook/Tablet zum Streamen+Internet gesucht (+/- 300 €)*

SO große Unterschiede sind es zwischen der SSD und der SSHD beim Start nicht. Wenn du die 500 € ausreizen möchtest, und nichts selbst einbauen willst, dann würde ich einfach das Lenovo Z50-70 schwarz, Core i5-4210U, 4GB RAM, 500GB SSHD (59425299) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland nehmen.


----------



## GTStar (3. Mai 2015)

*AW: Günstiges Notebook/Netbook/Tablet zum Streamen+Internet gesucht (+/- 300 €)*

Ausreizen muss nicht unbedingt sein, aber das sieht doch wirklich brauchbar aus 

Also derzeit Acer Aspire E5-571-38NJ (NX.ML8EV.026) vs. Lenovo Z50-70 schwarz, Core i5-4210U, 4GB RAM, 500GB SSHD (59425299), je nachdem, ob ich die 70 € noch sparen möchte.


----------



## GTStar (4. Mai 2015)

*AW: Günstiges Notebook/Netbook/Tablet zum Streamen+Internet gesucht (+/- 300 €)*

Was wäre mit dem hier? Kann das mithalten? 
Medion Akoya S6214T 64GB (MD 99380) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Edit: Ah mist, glare...


----------



## GTStar (6. Mai 2015)

*AW: Günstiges Notebook zum Streamen+Internet gesucht (bis 500 €)*

Mein aktueller Favorit ist das Acer Aspire E5-571-55SW (NX.ML8EG.033) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Mattes Display, SSHD und einigermaßen vernünftige CPU (inkl. iGPU) und das für 450 € 

Falls jemand noch einen heißen Tipp hat, wo ich für das gleiche Geld noch bessere CPU und/oder GPU bekomme bzw. wer irgendwo ein gutes gebraucht/B-Ware-Schnäppchen kennt, darf sich gerne melden. Ich denke ich werde heute oder morgen bestellen.


----------



## GTStar (6. Mai 2015)

*AW: Günstiges Notebook zum Streamen+Internet gesucht (bis 500 €)*

Ich habe mir heute ein Acer Aspire E5-571 in etwas anderer Ausstattung in Saturn und MediaMarkt angeschaut.

Leider wirkt das Hüllenmaterial eher billig. Ganz glattes, strukturloses schwarzes Plastik halt. Andererseits sehe ich mit der Leistung nichts vergleichbares in der Preisklasse. Oder weiß noch jemand was?

Ich lasse es mir nochmal durch den Kopf gehen, werde es aber wohl bestellen.
Edit: Ich habe noch ein gebrauchtes Acer mit etwas besserer Ausstattung für 500 € gefunden. Wäre noch eine Alternative.


----------



## GTStar (7. Mai 2015)

*AW: Günstiges Notebook zum Streamen+Internet gesucht (bis 500 €)*

Ich habe nun das Acer Aspire V Nitro VN7-571G-51WH (NX.MQKEG.022) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland bestellt. Allerdings ein gebrauchtes (angeblich nur Makel an der Unterseite) für 475 €. Der Prozessor ist zwar minimal schlechter als der vom o.g. Acer, aber die restliche Ausstattung ist deutlich besser


----------

